# Some recent pictures :)



## TxnKats (Jun 9, 2005)

Here are some pictures I've taken the last couple of days.

Loki, in HIS basket!









Domo









Archer

























And now "my" Ragamuffin babies

Padmé (she'll be going to her new home in a little more than three weeks  )

















Leia and Skywalker









Skywalker

















Leia


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

*drools all over the place* 

I've missed those kitties!  Leia looks just like her grandma! They all look gorgeous JJ -- you've done a great job. Skywalker sure turned into a looker, huh? He is perfect.


----------



## Katten Minnaar (Mar 18, 2005)

Awww...so cute  

I just love seeing those photos, and the kittens they are so super cute  

Thanks for sharing them,

Eva x


----------



## manitu22 (Apr 25, 2003)

wow! All of your kitties are gorgeous! Those kittens are tooo adorable. The first kitty in the basket is really cute. The fluffy gray one looks kinda like my Willis except he is orange.


----------



## manitu22 (Apr 25, 2003)

Is your kitty with the long grey hair any particular breed?


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

I think it was Maine **** but I'm not positive. They're all georgeous, the kittens have grown so much! Love those platforms on the wall for them to lay on too


----------



## TxnKats (Jun 9, 2005)

manitu22 said:


> Is your kitty with the long grey hair any particular breed?


That's Archer. He's a Silver Classic Tabby and White Maine ****.


----------



## Sailor Moon (Aug 1, 2005)

Very cute cats ^_^


----------



## penegue (Aug 4, 2005)

Wow they're so pretty. Do Ragamuffins have something in common with Ragdolls? I'd totally say that 9th and 10th picture are of Ragdolls


----------



## TxnKats (Jun 9, 2005)

penegue said:


> Wow they're so pretty. Do Ragamuffins have something in common with Ragdolls? I'd totally say that 9th and 10th picture are of Ragdolls


Ragamuffins and Ragdolls are basically cousins. They have the same beginnings way back when but have each evolved into two separate breeds.


----------



## Stanky (Feb 28, 2005)

Great pics!! Archer is such a lovely cat.


----------



## Scribbles (Mar 17, 2005)

I love archer he's gorgeous


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Lovely cats!! I am particularily taken with Domo, such a cutie. :luv


----------



## reeeeka (Jun 27, 2005)

0o0o0 I've been wondering when you were going to post more pictures of them!

They are sooooooo cute and *BIG*!

I'm sorry they have to leave...I hope everything goes well though. I'm sure they will have great homes wherever they are going.

I love them :love2


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

TxnKats said:


>


I just noticed that Archer has black "stripes" up the backs of his back legs as if he sat in some paint. Mia has those too. Is that pretty typical for silvers?


----------



## zoeae (Feb 21, 2005)

nice pictures. lovely cats.


----------



## shazino (Mar 27, 2005)

They are adorable


----------

